# MOSCOW | Mirax Plaza | 193m | 47 fl | 168m | 41 fl | T/O



## Brad

Axort said:


> *21.06.2007*


ёё


----------



## Brad

http://community.livejournal.com/moya_moskva/484921.html#cutid1


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Some renders from official site:










Horrible render of Moscow City, but it helps to understand where Mirax Plaza is situated.


----------



## Gendo

A very pretty complex. I like it a lot.


----------



## ZZ-II

modern and very nice design


----------



## Skyman

Hope to see the fast rising


----------



## Brad

Axort said:


> *04.07.2007*
> Пока что получается 13 дней/этаж:


----------



## Brad

Daniil N. said:


> 24.07.07


----------



## Brad

Axort said:


> *31.07.2007*


----------



## Brad

QUOTE=Axort;*17.08.2007*


----------



## Brad

by Axort
*13.10.2007*


----------



## Brad

by igor; 26/10/07


----------



## Brad

by antifox2005 *18.11.07*


----------



## Brad

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=2124561756&size=l


----------



## Brad

by igor; 02/01/08









by jst;


----------



## Brad

by antifox2005;22.01.08


----------



## Kailyas

nice design


----------



## Brad

mr. MyXiN said:


> : http://agency.archi.ru/news_current.html?nid=5242



by windstride


----------



## Brad

antifox2005



















by jst;


----------



## Brad

After the demolishion of this building Mirax is going to start the construction of the second (taller) tower.








igor


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*27.11.10*


^^ _Clickable_


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*05.12.10*


^^_Clickable_


----------



## _Night City Dream_

5.12.2010.


----------



## elcid1911

Nice complex


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*12.12.10*


^^_Clickable_


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*18.12.10*


^^_Clickable_


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*30.12.10*


^^ _Clickable_


----------



## **RS**

*02/01/2011*



Kirgam said:


> http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/3873235/91835820


----------



## **RS**

*18/02/2011*


mr. MyXiN said:


>


----------



## oli83

pics from http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/39913.html


----------



## Le Clerk

Cool towers!


----------



## **RS**

*23/04/2011*


Kishjar said:


>


----------



## _Night City Dream_

9.05.2011.






15.05.2011.


----------



## Puente del Mundo

Awesome!!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

3.06.2011.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

05.06.2011.


----------



## **RS**

*22/07/2011*



Kirgam said:


>


----------



## novaguy

Is it me or is this building not getting any taller?Is it on hold?


----------



## Brad

novaguy said:


> Is it me or is this building not getting any taller?


both


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Фотографии в альбоме «Москва-Сити» Night-City-Dream на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]




13.08.2011.


----------



## **RS**

*24/09/2011*


Star2007 said:


>


----------



## _Night City Dream_

25 .09. 2011.




1 .10. 2011.


----------



## DZH22

Which tower is topped out? The shorter one right?


----------



## KVentz

DZH22 said:


> Which tower is topped out? The shorter one right?


Yes. The second will be taller.


----------



## **RS**

*06/10/2011*


РВСН;84468172 said:


>


----------



## _Night City Dream_

8 .10. 2011.


----------



## droneriot

Is this tower still called Mirax Plaza after Mirax' bankruptcy?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

16.10.2011.


----------



## **RS**

*29/10/2011*


Kirgam said:


> http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/3873235/95258785


----------



## tim1807

That big advertisement is very ugly, will they get it off when the tower(s) are finished?


----------



## Brad

tim1807 said:


> That big advertisement is very ugly, will they get it off when the tower(s) are finished?


Certainly, not.
In Russia, all ads, once installed, can never be removed.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

27 .10. 2011.


----------



## **RS**

*05/11/2011*


Kaiser Ferdinand said:


>


----------



## _Night City Dream_

13 .11. 2011.


----------



## Stelian

_Night City Dream_ said:


>


Did they change the design?


----------



## the man from k-town

so many towers are being built in Moscow


----------



## **RS**

*18/11/2011*



Sterlokkkkkkkkk said:


>


----------



## _Night City Dream_

5 .02. 2012.


----------



## **RS**

*18/02/2012*


CallMeArchie said:


> http://russos.livejournal.com/911611.html#cutid1


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*12.04.12*


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*12.9.12*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*16.09.12*


----------



## Kolony

Wow this is a great building and i like how it's close to MIBC bot not part of it.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*29.09.12*


----------



## DZH22

Really nice, but unfortunately it looks like the best (glassiest) sides of these towers are going to be blocking each other.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

6 октября 2012 года.



7 октября 2012 года.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*11.10.12*


----------



## Сталин

Its very nice!


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*20.10.12*


----------



## theAlone

*20.10.2012*

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alone-projects/view/598001/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alone-projects/view/598002/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alone-projects/view/598003/


----------



## ProdayuSlona

When will cladding start on 2'nd tower?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Identical twins, right?


----------



## ProdayuSlona

ThatOneGuy said:


> Identical twins, right?


No, they are different.


----------



## Alexenergy

Art-Pushka said:


> *27.10.12* Фотографии в альбоме «Mirax Plaza» Maksim Pushkin на Яндекс.Фотках


...


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Update from Russian forum



CemenTT said:


> 03.11.2012г.


----------



## GoR_Vrn

ThatOneGuy said:


> Identical twins, right?


wrong


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*08.11.12*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Well, they're close enough. One's just taller.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

11 .11. 2012.


----------



## 970467

theAlone said:


> *23.11.2012*


By theAlone


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alone-projects/view/607937/


----------



## 970467

Yes, now I see it ,too.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*08.04.13*


----------



## 970467

theAlone said:


> *08.04.2013*


----------



## 970467

Art-Pushka said:


> *09.04.13*



«Плаза» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*10.4.13*


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## _Night City Dream_

10 апреля 2013 года.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*14.04.13*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*17.04.13*


----------



## РВСН

18.04.13.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*20.4.13*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

An hour ago.



24 апреля 2013 года.


----------



## 970467

24.04.13








vanh1to92


----------



## 970467

human187 said:


> *29.04.13*



http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/670396/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/670399/


----------



## oli83

Looks like very close to topping out, difficult to see with the formworks around..


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*30.04.13*


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*30.4.13*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

27 апреля 2013 года.


----------



## 970467

ivan.potapoff said:


> 01.05.2013












косячок


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*1.5.13*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Hm. The cladding is way diffferent than its twin's.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

8 июня 2013 года.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*12.6.13*


----------



## oli83

by Kirgam from the Russian thread..



Kirgam said:


> Вчера
> *15/06/13*
> 
> 
> *16/06/13*


----------



## Highcliff

night city dream and evrasia...thank you for posting...:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

16.06.2013


----------



## oli83

The smaller building adjacent to the two tower seems ready to get some cladding.. hopefully we'll see some more on the tallest one as well :cheers:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*19.6.13*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*20.06.13*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*24.06.13*










+ bonus


----------



## 970467

The day with the shortest distance in this year between moon and earth. It would be a shame to skip a city photo session.


----------



## Highcliff

*RS*, mr myxin, evrasia, night city dream, donodoner, oil83
thank you....:drool::drool:


----------



## ILITS

>


hno:
Such a mess on the lawn. Have this people ever heard about trashcans?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

26 июня 2013 года.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*03.07.13*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*03.07.13*


----------



## **RS**

*08/07/2013*


human187 said:


>


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*11.7.13*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*11.07.13*


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*24.07.13*


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*4.8.13*


----------



## 970467

jst said:


> 11 августа


----------



## _Night City Dream_

9 августа 2013 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

20 .08. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

25 августа 2013 года.


----------



## **RS**

*08/09/2013*


РВСН;106904316 said:


>


----------



## _Night City Dream_

29 .09. 2013.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*13.10.13*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

11 октября 2013 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

30 .10. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

16.11.2013


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*30.11.13*


----------



## oli83

Finally the cladding is going up on the second tower ^^



РВСН;109375227 said:


> 03.12.13.


----------



## oli83

Cladding progress..



РВСН;109619042 said:


> 11.12.13.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

14 .01. 2014.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*19.01.14*


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## _Night City Dream_

25 .01. 2014.


----------



## Eric Offereins

nice twin tower project.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

27 .01. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

31 .01. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

14 .02. 2015.


----------



## doguorsi2

I am amazed to see how Turkish construction companies develop and build everywhere in the world nowadays.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

21 .02. 2015.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*7.3.15*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

7 .03. 2015.


----------



## [D1ego]

*17.03.2015*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

11 .04. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

02.05.2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

2 .05. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

10 .06. 2015.


----------



## Surrealplaces

Looking good! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

14 .06. 2015.


----------



## Avangard-55

Surrealplaces said:


> Looking good! Thanks for the updates!


What update? There is no progress since months. hno:

Can someone tell me why?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

01 . 07. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

taken from Kaluzhskaya square:



4 .07. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

26 .07. 2015.


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## _Night City Dream_

5 .12. 2015.


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## _Night City Dream_

09.04.2016


----------



## _Night City Dream_

del.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

17 .04. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

18 .12. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

25 .12. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

14 .01. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

1 .02. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

5 .02. 2017.


----------



## oli83

Are there any news on this tower? On hold for quite some time now.. hno:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

2 .05. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

4 .05. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

4 .05. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_




----------



## Virus2501




----------



## Strogo Lexa

По ночам стал гореть свет на всех этажах малой башни и пару этажей большой. И Полонского отпустили. Неужели дело сдвинется с мертвой точки?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

25 .07. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

29 .07. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

19 .09. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

7 .10. 2017.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

17 .12. 2017.


----------



## Zaz965

I found this pic: real or render?








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirax-Plaza_Russia


----------



## regis15

Zaz965 said:


> I found this pic: real or render?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirax-Plaza_Russia


Render


----------



## regis15

I don't know the reasons of why this construction is topped out. Could anyone tell me the reasons of that please?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

13.01.2018.


----------



## ultEmate

It is alive. It was bought by Sberbank and will be completed.


----------



## Avangard-55

:banana:

Seems like work continues. The thread should be renamed to "Sberbank-City". 



Kirgam said:


> *18 февраля 2019*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

23 .03. 2019.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

27 .03. 2019.


----------



## BadHatter

Thought I'd do a quick write up to summarize the last few moths. After remaining in limbo for years, the project was finally bought out by the nation's largest bank, sberbank. Posted below is the original project from 2008.



mr. MyXiN said:


> *07.03.2008
> 
> Башни на перекрестке *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: http://agency.archi.ru/news_current.html?nid=5242


As you can see, the old project has a strange rectangular hole in between the buildings. That was the independently owned President Plaza, built on top of a dilapidated Soviet administrative building from the 60's in 2014.










This building was acquired by Sberbank in 2016. In December of 2018, the ex-Mirax Plaza project was bought by Sberbank, and they announced plans to turn it into 1 interconnected HQ complex. The new plans don't change much from the originals, but the complex itself will probably have a re-imagined pedestrian area, along with a re-cladding of the small complex to fit in with President Plaza and the two towers. We don't know what the new towers or the unbuilt midrise are going to look like, the renders posted above are just a statement of intent if you will and is subject to change. The building is going to be a lot more integrated into the surrounding public transport network due to the opening of the Moscow central circle urban railway line right next to it, something that seemed unlikely in 2008. The sight of the midrise is currently several stories of an unfinished car park, and work has yet to begin. You can see it pretty well here:

https://www.google.com/maps/@55.7418519,37.5314141,388m/data=!3m1!1e3

It also remains to be seen what happens to the old Sberbank HQ, which in my opinion is a pretty cool building close to my house


----------



## BadHatter

This is the small building today



Kirgam said:


> *21 мая 2019*


----------



## [D1ego]

*19 June 2019*


----------



## [D1ego]

*22 june 2019*


----------



## [D1ego]

Year 2008.










Year 2009.










Year 2019.



















More pics here: *Moscow walks.*


----------



## BadHatter

Nikken Sekkei designed interiors for the UC tower hemispherical building. While they rendered the towers as well nobody knows whether they are responsible for the new tower cladding design or are they gonna outsource that to someone else (although Turkish Anteq is the new cladding contractor so the whole process is pretty far along). 



raisonnable said:


> ^^





Kirgam said:


> *27 августа 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> Бывшие руферы, как известно, перевоплощаются в промышленных альпинистов.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Башенный кран зачем-то демонтировали.


----------



## Avangard-55

They began finishing the cladding.



mr. MyXiN said:


> *13.12.2019*


----------



## Avangard-55

Some progress on the cladding:



Kirgam said:


> *13 февраля 2020*


----------



## ogonek

https://www.instagram.com/fleksia2/


----------



## ogonek

The new headquarters of Sberbank from Evolution Design and T + T Architects


raisonnable said:


>


More
https://archsovet.msk.ru/article/ak...berbanka-ot-evolution-design-i-t-t-architects


----------



## [D1ego]

More pics *HERE*


----------



## Avangard-55

The cladding is nearly finished:



Kirgam said:


> *20 сентября 2020*


----------

